# Troll oder Tauren Druide ?



## Gormogon (11. Mai 2011)

_ Hey ...

ich hab jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit wow Pause und demnach auch keine Gilde mehr... Ich hab mir gedacht ich wechsel mal wieder die Fraktion ;>. Ab und an brauch man sowas mal ^^

Ich wollte schon immer mal andern Leuten die Entscheidung überlassen und mich danach richten und nun ist es soweit. Entscheidet was euch besser gefällt und ich werde meinen Char auch in die " gewinner Rasse" transen=)

Ps: Schreibt eure Meinung dazu warum !? =)


_was ein spaß *gg* nach 14 Tagen mach ich mal die Auswertung ;>


grüße​


----------



## Derulu (11. Mai 2011)

Ich hab beides...Troll ist der Main, Tauren wird der "Main"-Twink (und aktuell ist er noch am Leveln)


----------



## MoSaG (11. Mai 2011)

Frag die: http://www.diekugeldeswissens.de.vu/  
"Soll ich Druide spielen?" oder "Soll ich Troll spielen?" ...

Tante Edith sagt: BTT Taure - finde die einfach knuffiger


----------



## Gormogon (11. Mai 2011)

MoSaG schrieb:


> Frag die: http://www.diekugeldeswissens.de.vu/
> "Soll ich Druide spielen?" oder "Soll ich Troll spielen?" ...



*gg* link gleich mal gespeichert ^^

Beispiel frage : Bin ich schwul? Kugel Antwortet: Vieleicht xD na da weiß man bescheid ;>



GoGo Leute abstimmen! mehr mehr mehr!! 

Am besten noch eure Meinung dazu schreiben, warum!? Ich will doch was zum Lesen haben^^


----------



## Snagard (11. Mai 2011)

obwohl mich deine unnötig große Schrift nervt...




Taure weil Fluggestalt + Volksbonus = imba Kräuterfarmmaschine


----------



## Thamann (11. Mai 2011)

Snagard schrieb:


> obwohl mich deine unnötig große Schrift nervt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach und die hat nen Troll nicht???


----------



## Cassiopheia (11. Mai 2011)

Da ich die meisten Trolldruiden formen nicht mag... hab ich für Taure gestimmt  Solltest du nen Heiler spielen und nen weiblichen Char wollen, würd ich aber Troll nehmen


----------



## Gormogon (11. Mai 2011)

Snagard schrieb:


> obwohl mich deine unnötig große Schrift nervt...




naja ist ja auch nen wichtiges thema ^^ich will die leute ja darauf aufmerksam machen das es was besonderes ist denn ich lauf die nächste zeit mit dem char denn rum ^^


----------



## Grushdak (11. Mai 2011)

Nimm nen Troll - passt besser zu Dir und dem Topic! 

Na mal ernsthaft, 
wenn Du Dich jetzt schon nicht entscheiden kannst,
wie willst Du bis Level 85 kommen?

Imo kann Dir keiner so richtig die Entscheidung abnehmen.
Schreib doch auf 2 Zettel die Rassen, mische sie und zieh einen Zettel.
Den Gezogenen nimmst Du dann.

Fertig aus!

ps. Lesestoff hast Du auch genügend, ohne Topics zu erstellen. 

greetz


----------



## Gormogon (11. Mai 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Da ich die meisten Trolldruiden formen nicht mag... hab ich für Taure gestimmt  Solltest du nen Heiler spielen und nen weiblichen Char wollen, würd ich aber Troll nehmen



wird vorerst noch männlich aber ich werd die umfrage daraufhin nochmal bearbeiten^^


----------



## Gormogon (11. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nimm nen Troll - passt besser zu Dir und dem Topic!
> 
> Na mal ernsthaft,
> wenn Du Dich jetzt schon nicht entscheiden kannst,
> ...




der char ist schon 85 und das schon ne ganze weile ;>


----------



## Crush351 (11. Mai 2011)

Thamann schrieb:


> Ach und die hat nen Troll nicht???



Die Volksfähigkeit der Tauren haben Trolle (logischerweise) nicht. 
Und die Tauren-Volksfähigkeit+Fluggestalt ist, wie gesagt, imba zum Kräuter farmen


----------



## Gormogon (11. Mai 2011)

BITTE DIE, DIE SCHON ABGESTIMMT HABEN NOCHMAL ABSTIMMEN ... DIE UMFRAGE WURDE ERWEITERT


----------



## Crush351 (11. Mai 2011)

Gormogon schrieb:


> BITTE DIE, DIE SCHON ABGESTIMMT HABEN NOCHMAL ABSTIMMEN ... DIE UMFRAGE WURDE ERWEITERT



Ich glaube, einmal männlich u. weiblich zum Abstimmen reichen 

Edit: Mach doch eine Umfrage mit Antwortmöglichkeit "Troll/Taure",
und eine mit "männlich/weiblich".
Und das man nur eine Antwort anklicken kann pro Frage.
Wäre nicht so kompliziert


----------



## Gormogon (11. Mai 2011)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, einmal männlich u. weiblich zum Abstimmen reichen
> 
> Edit: Mach doch eine Umfrage mit Antwortmöglichkeit "Troll/Taure",
> und eine mit "männlich/weiblich".
> ...



so hätte man das auch machen können


----------



## Snagard (11. Mai 2011)

Thamann schrieb:


> Ach und die hat nen Troll nicht???



VOLKSBONUS


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2011)

weiblicher Troll



ich mag es einfach mir vorzustellen, dass hinter einem weiblichen Toon ein Kerl sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        
















not!


----------



## Gormogon (11. Mai 2011)

gogo wählen wählen!^^


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Mai 2011)

Höre auf, den Thread zu pushen, sonst ist hier dicht.


----------



## Schwagilber (11. Mai 2011)

Ich finde den Troll-Druiden einfach optisch sowas von lächerlich, so das ich keinen Druiden auf Hordenseite spielen würde, wäre der Troll die einzige Wahlmöglichkeit.


----------



## xxhajoxx (12. Mai 2011)

Tauren sind die wahren Druiden der Horde sehen cool aus und Troll Druiden gibts momentan massenhaft


----------



## Bismark72 (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn's schon ein Druide sein muss würde ich nen Troll nehmen, die Tierformen sehen viel netter aus als beim Tauren. 

Aber das KÖNNTE Geschmackssache sein.  

Abstimmen geht übrigens nicht: "[#10355] Du musst bei jeder Frage dieser Umfrage eine Stimme abgeben. " ich seh da nur eine Frage...


----------



## Murkas (12. Mai 2011)

also mal abgesehen davon, dass die Umfrage nicht funktioniert, ist die auch doof aufgebaut.. 4 antwortmöglichkeiten troll/m, troll/w, taure/m, Taure/w wäre das einfachste und sinnvollste.. bei der genannten möglichkeit mit 2 Fragen kann es dazu kommen, dass z.B. 40 % troll weiblich, 15 % taure weiblich und 45% Taure mänlich nehmen.. Resultat: Taure, weiblich, da du nicht aufspalten kannst, für was wirklich gestimmt wurde...
Ich bin übrigens auch für Taure^^ warum? Die Troll Druidenformen sehen aus wie n Tier im Farbenladen..


----------



## Norua (12. Mai 2011)

Tauren Tauren Tauren Tauren Tauren und nochmals Tauren!
Ich wechsel demnächst wieder auf Horde und werde auch wieder auf Tauren wechseln.

Ich finde Taurendruide fühlt sich einfach besser an und wie der Vorposter sagte, die Trollgestalten sehen wie Zirkusclowns aus!
(mal davon abgesehen das die Fluggestalt verbuggt und irgentwie voll hässlich aussieht)

Ich würde dir aber zu einer Weiblichen Tauren raten (ich spiel nix anderes) ich finde die Hufe bei den Männchen einfach zu überpropotinal
und die T-Sets passen viel besser außer du stehst eh nur in OG in der Fluggestalt rum dann isses wurscht.


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. Mai 2011)

Taure weil Stil.
Weiblich weil Schultern nicht so elendig groß.


----------



## MoSaG (12. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Weiblich weil Schultern nicht so elendig groß.


Gerade DESWEGEN spielt man doch männliche Tauren 
Weil an dem "alles" etwas wuchtiger ist


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. Mai 2011)

Bah nö lass mal. Immer wenn ich männliche Tauren sehe, habe ich das Gefühl, dass deren Spieler ein Minderwertigkeitsproblem haben... Bei einem Tauren als Tank kann ich es verstehen, der Typ in der vordersten Reiche mit breiten Schultern, damit sich die schwächlichen DDs dahinter verstecken können. Aber irgendwie... Selbst mein Feral ist weiblich. Ich mag dieses Schultern-Extrem einfach nicht. Die sind einfach ZU groß.


----------



## Stevesteel (12. Mai 2011)

lol
[#10355] Du musst bei jeder Frage dieser Umfrage eine Stimme abgeben
Tauren
Männlich
alles andere ist Quark.
ABER, Quark alleine macht schwache Beine...
ogog, schließt ma hier...
first!


----------



## Miyraculix (12. Mai 2011)

Wie man an meiner Signatur erkennt bin ich definitiv für Tauren...

1. Trauen sind von Anfang an die waren Horde Druiden
2. Trolle sehen einfach lächerlich aus
3. Ein Bär ist ein großes und mächtiges Tier, Troll wäre wie 
   ein Goblin Warri einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Kramak (12. Mai 2011)

Ist die Frage was dein Druide werden soll. Soll er ein Heiler werden? -> Troll; Eule? -> Troll; Bär? -> Taure; Katze? -> Troll... Warum ich das so schreibe? Janz einfach, Trolle haben mit Troll Berserker eine hübsche Volksfähigkeit die mal eben Haste bufft und Tauren halt 5% mehr Basis HP. Geschlecht kannst du dir ja selbst aussuchen.

Ich selber Spieler Taure/w


----------



## Senzua (12. Mai 2011)

Troll Berserker Modus is einfach der bessere Volksboni was DPS angeht  - Daher TROLL!!


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Norua schrieb:


> ...




Trolle, Trolle, Trolle, Trolle, Trolle
Trolle haben soviel mehr Stil als die Muhkühe (und die weitaus spannendere Lore^^)...und die Fluggestalt ist nicht verbugged, es gibt (noch) keine Animationen für seitwärtsfliegen und landen, dies ist aber kein Bug



Kramak schrieb:


> ...



5% mehr Basis hp sind exakt 2267 Leben auf 85...wuhuuuuu



Miyraculix schrieb:


> 2. Trolle sehen einfach lächerlich aus
> 3. Ein Bär ist ein großes und mächtiges Tier, Troll wäre wie
> ein Goblin Warri einfach nur lächerlich.



Trollbär ist nur geringfügig kleiner...(und wo genau ist ein Bär ein "mächtiges" Tier..unter "mächtig stell ich mir sowas vor wie einen Elefanten oder ein Nashorn..da kommt ein Bär noch lange nicht hin)
BTW: Tauren sehen auch lächerlich aus, denn aufghrund ihrer größe, wirken ihr Lauftempo, ihre Kampfanimation extrem langsam und schwerfällig


----------



## Demonea (12. Mai 2011)

Ich denke n Troll wär's bei mir. Die neuen Troll Druidenformen sehen einfach zu schick aus.
Da kann n Tauren Dudu leider nicht mithalten.
Und n männlein sollte es auch sein.
Die Troll Mädels sehen zwar auch ganz nett aus aber ich bleibe lieber meinem realen Geschlecht treu.


----------



## Kyrador (12. Mai 2011)

Die einzig wahre Druiden-Rasse sind die Gnome:

http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr9/BigODog/GnomeDruid.jpg


----------



## blindhai (12. Mai 2011)

Es gibt nur Tauren, Trolle sind alles Bastarde...


----------



## Norua (12. Mai 2011)

Der Voksboni ist dann relevant wenn du vor Sinestra stehst und einen 1% Whipe hattet.
Spiel das was dir in den Formen besser gefällt (Flugform, Bär ect.)
Die Normale Gestalt sieht man eh nur beim lvln



> Die einzig wahre Essbare-Rasse sind die Gnome:



/fixed


----------



## ButcherX (12. Mai 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Tauren sind die wahren Druiden der Horde sehen cool aus und Troll Druiden gibts momentan massenhaft




genau so seh ich das auch.


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Die einzig wahre Druiden-Rasse sind die Gnome:
> 
> http://i464.photobuc.../GnomeDruid.jpg



*prust*
Muhahahahaha, muß mich hier im Büro gerade voll beherrschen ^^


----------



## frufoo (12. Mai 2011)

ich >>>persönlich<<< find die trolle cooler! bär und katze sehen besser aus, die eulen sehen bei taure und dudu ähnlich aus.


----------



## qqqqq942 (12. Mai 2011)

Eindeutig Tauren - die passen (abgesehen von den Nachtelfen) einfach am besten zu den Druiden.

abstimmen kann ich leider nicht - da kommt immer "[#10355] Du musst bei jeder Frage dieser Umfrage eine Stimme abgeben." obwohl ich das gemacht hab...

*dem Tauren eine Stimme geb.


----------



## Stevesteel (12. Mai 2011)

Hat eigentlich niemand bemerkt, daß es nicht der Taure heißt, sondern der Tauren?
Alle keine Ahnung hier...und das in einem WOW-Forum ^^


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich niemand bemerkt, daß es nicht der Taure heißt, sondern der Tauren?
> Alle keine Ahnung hier...und das in einem WOW-Forum ^^



Klar hab ich das bemerkt..allerdings, angeblich mghen es die Leute nicht sonderlich, wenn man klugsche*** ("man versteht eh auch so was gemeint ist")


----------



## Gormogon (12. Mai 2011)

Die umfrage funktioniert einfach nicht.... das Problem hatte ich noch nie ... am besten schließt den Thread denn mach ich einen neuen und hoffe das es funktioniert ... also bitte / close den Thread


----------



## Norua (12. Mai 2011)

Jetzt hast du die Umfrage wieder neu gestartet! Die Tauren waren aber vorne!!!!


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

lol...

14 Leute sollen beim Geschlecht aber nur 6 bei der Rasse abgestimmt haben..wie geil ist das denn^^


----------



## Gormogon (12. Mai 2011)

Ich sag ja seitdem ich die umfrage einmal erweitert hatte funktioniert sie bei vielen Leuten nicht mehr ...ich find es ärgerlich und schade das es nicht richtig geht, denn ich wollt mich hir nach der Mehrheit richten....  Ich werde evtl in ein paar tagen die Sache wiederholen und lasse den Thread hir schließen. Die Mail um bitte der Schließung ist schon raus .


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Mai 2011)

Gormogon schrieb:


> Die umfrage funktioniert einfach nicht.... das Problem hatte ich noch nie ... am besten schließt den Thread denn mach ich einen neuen und hoffe das es funktioniert ... also bitte / close den Thread


Wieso schließen und neu erstellen?

Die Umfrage geht doch.

Wenn man abgestimmt hat, bevor du sie geändert hast, ist klar, dass unterschiedliche Zahlen rauskommen.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Mai 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert die Umfrage auch. Aber die hätte man von Anfang an so in der Art erstellen sollen. Von mir aus können wir aber auch schließen / löschen und Gormogon kann in ein paar Tagen einen neuen Thread dazu aufmachen. Dagegen hätte ich persönlich nichts.


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. Mai 2011)

Lasst die Umfrage doch laufen @ Mods. 
Am Ende gewinnt eh der männliche TaureN wegen den größten Schultern.

***edit*** 
weil es heute eine Flut von Klugscheissern gibt


----------



## Kyrador (12. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Am Ende gewinnt eh der männliche Taure wegen dem größten *piep*.



/fixed


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Lasst die Umfrage doch laufen @ Mods.
> Am Ende gewinnt eh der männliche Taure wegen den größten Schultern.



Tauren...der männliche Tauren (wenn Stevesteel schon klugschei*** darf, dann ich auch)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2011)

troll weil ist so^^ da voodoo man


----------



## Exicoo (12. Mai 2011)

Männlicher Tauren Druide FTW!  Ganz klassisch.


----------



## Anzugmann (12. Mai 2011)

Da Trolls be flippin out mon!


----------



## Niklasx (12. Mai 2011)

ich persönlich halte nicht viel von den neuen rasse-klasse änderungen. daher preferiere ich nen männlichen tauren-druiden. finde das die rüssis an denen am besten aussehen


----------



## Miyaki (12. Mai 2011)

Tauren Druidin,Raceboni zum farmen ist nice und die 5% Stamina ebenso, gerade als Healer bist du schnell im Focus deiner Gegner und da du dank diverser kick/silence Fertigkeiten aller Klassen nicht zum casten kommst bringt dir der Speed buff vom Troll nicht viel.
Abgesehen davon hast du noch ein Stampfen was 2 Sek betäubt um mit Shapeshift Abstand zu gewinnen.
Aber um ehrlich zu sein,sonderlich schön find ich Tauren nicht :<


----------



## zoizz (12. Mai 2011)

männlicher Taure = dicker Bär


----------



## Gormogon (13. Mai 2011)

Na das sieht ja schon ganz so aus als wenn es ein tauren druide wird ;>


----------



## MoSaG (13. Mai 2011)

Hoffentlich machst Du demnächst nicht noch ne Umfrage ob Du Dich beim Pinkeln hinstellen oder hinsetzen sollst  

nichts für ungut, der Thread war lustig und informativ!


----------



## MrBlaki (13. Mai 2011)

Miyaki schrieb:


> Tauren Druidin,Raceboni zum farmen ist nice und die 5% Stamina ebenso, gerade als Healer bist du schnell im Focus deiner Gegner und da du dank diverser kick/silence Fertigkeiten aller Klassen nicht zum casten kommst bringt dir der Speed buff vom Troll nicht viel.
> Abgesehen davon hast du noch ein Stampfen was 2 Sek betäubt um mit Shapeshift Abstand zu gewinnen.
> Aber um ehrlich zu sein,sonderlich schön find ich Tauren nicht :<



Naja das sind vielleicht die spielerischen Vorteile.
Ich persönlich würde einen Troll erstellen, da mir Tauren einfach zu groß sind...es sieht immer so aus als ob sie im Schneckentempo laufen ^^


----------



## Gormogon (13. Mai 2011)

MoSaG schrieb:


> Hoffentlich machst Du demnächst nicht noch ne Umfrage ob Du Dich beim Pinkeln hinstellen oder hinsetzen sollst
> 
> nichts für ungut, der Thread war lustig und informativ!



die idee gefällt mir echt gut =) danke


----------



## Jordin (13. Mai 2011)

MoSaG schrieb:


> Hoffentlich machst Du demnächst nicht noch ne Umfrage ob Du Dich beim Pinkeln hinstellen oder hinsetzen sollst



Würde mich freuen - hätte da so manch doofen Vorschlag 
Ich muss die Schweinerei ja nicht wegputzen.


----------



## Norua (13. Mai 2011)

> Ich muss die Schweinerei ja nicht wegputzen.



Bilder in meinem Kopf argh

Achja als Tauren bruchst du dir nie wieder was zu trinken kaufen!


----------



## tuerlich (13. Mai 2011)

Das hier ist ein sinnloser Beitrag in einem sinnlosen Thread.
"Geht der Meeresspiegel eigentlich kaputt, wenn man in See sticht??"


----------



## Gormogon (15. Mai 2011)

tuerlich schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein sinnloser Beitrag in einem sinnlosen Thread.
> "Geht der Meeresspiegel eigentlich kaputt, wenn man in See sticht??"


Ja geht er !


----------



## Qualkommando (15. Mai 2011)

Ich mag mein Tauren Druiden. Ich würde auch nie auf Troll wechseln da ich diese blöde Flugform nicht mag. Ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung und muss nicht die Meinung anderen Menschen auch sein.


----------



## Brutharr (15. Mai 2011)

Ganz einfach:

Willst du tanken und PvP machen = Taurendruide -> Stomp als zusätzlicher Unterbrecher und Sahnehäubchen im PvP (geht nach 6 Jahren endlich auch in Feralgestalten) + 5% Grundausdauer machen ca 2k HP aus + Kräuterfarmbonus

Willst du PvE Katze machen = Trolldruide -> Berserker ist nen schöner DPS Boost + mehr Dmg gg Tiere (hilft evtl. beim Lederfarmen)

Geht es um den Stylebonus, nimm was dir gefaällt, Trollbären sind etwas kleiner, Fluggestalt aber umso kuhler.

ABER keine andere Rasse in WoW kann /muh machen  

Mein Druide ist ein Tauren (m).


----------



## zoizz (15. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht kommt mit 4.3 der Druide auch für Blutelfen (lacht nicht, bei Blizz ist alles möglich).
Dann machst du dir nen blonden B11 und brauchst dir die Frage nach dem Geschlecht nicht mehr stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gormogon (15. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt mit 4.3 der Druide auch für Blutelfen (lacht nicht, bei Blizz ist alles möglich).
> Dann machst du dir nen blonden B11 und brauchst dir die Frage nach dem Geschlecht nicht mehr stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Untoter Druide hrhr xD


----------



## Jordin (15. Mai 2011)

Gormogon schrieb:


> Untoter Druide hrhr xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gormogon (16. Mai 2011)

* gg * naja mal gucken was sich blizzard als nächstes einfallen lässt


----------



## Gormogon (17. Mai 2011)

Schade das es keine neuen tauren frisuren gibt ;/


----------



## Derulu (17. Mai 2011)

Gormogon schrieb:


> Schade das es keine neuen tauren frisuren gibt ;/



NOCH nicht


----------



## Norua (17. Mai 2011)

Aber Silikon-Hörner


----------



## Jordin (17. Mai 2011)

Norua schrieb:


> Aber Silikon-Hörner



*Hust* Wo? ^^


----------



## Gormogon (17. Mai 2011)

Mal schauen kommen sicher noch welche dazu


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2011)

also: andere für die rasse entscheiden lassen ist der falsche weg. 
spiel was dir gefällt. wenn du semi/ semihardcore/hardcore raider werden willst, und dir vorallem deiner rolle bewusst bist, dann kannst du dich immernoch der entsprechenden rasse entscheiden und diese dann auch noch bis zum raidequip im nächsten tier leveln... hin oder her mit dem 2 sek stun oder dem bonus auf kk

fazit: wer ne klasse spielen will spielt was gefällt. wenn es nicht ensidia/paragon/method like ist, arschlecken und alle anderen auslachen.

ich persönlich spiele einen worgen, da mir 1. tauren iwie nach 6 jahren zu fett und mainstream wahren. langohren auch jeder spielt und trolle mir zu sehr auf dope waren: siehe ihre komische fell/haarfärbung und vorallem die hässliche batman immitation. also nahm ich einen worgen, vorallem wegen deren story und aussehen.

my2cents


ps die neuen tauren frisuren sind ne lachnummer


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2011)

sry doppelpost..


----------



## Potpotom (18. Mai 2011)

Taure, nach ihm kommt lange lange nichts und irgendwann der Troll. 

Muuh


----------



## Gormogon (19. Mai 2011)

Soviele wie hier den tauren mögen könnte man glauben es gibt kzeine tolle orcs blutelfen etc


----------



## MoSaG (19. Mai 2011)

Gormogon schrieb:


> Soviele wie hier den tauren mögen könnte man glauben es gibt kzeine tolle orcs blutelfen etc


naja wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast Du Tauren und Trolle in Deinem ersten Posting und auch durch die Umfrage bereits festgelegt  wenn Du jetzt noch Orcs und Blutelfen mit angegeben hättest, hätte es vielleicht viele gegeben die lieber Orcs oder Blutelfen ausgewählt hätten  und der Tauren wäre nicht der beliebteste (obwohl ich glaube, dass er es trotzdem geworden wäre)

Und was wird es nun? Hat Dir die Umfrage was gebracht, oder bleibst Du bei dem was Du hast?


----------



## Feuertrunken-Reimgestaehlt (19. Mai 2011)

Troll Druiden sind einfach viel chilliger, im Sinne von: "Hol dir den Voodo - man".
Ausserdem haben die Trolle eine super Flugform! :-)


----------



## Gormogon (25. Mai 2011)

MoSaG schrieb:


> naja wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast Du Tauren und Trolle in Deinem ersten Posting und auch durch die Umfrage bereits festgelegt  wenn Du jetzt noch Orcs und Blutelfen mit angegeben hättest, hätte es vielleicht viele gegeben die lieber Orcs oder Blutelfen ausgewählt hätten  und der Tauren wäre nicht der beliebteste (obwohl ich glaube, dass er es trotzdem geworden wäre)
> 
> Und was wird es nun? Hat Dir die Umfrage was gebracht, oder bleibst Du bei dem was Du hast?




Wird ein männlicher tauren  hab ja gesagt ich richte mich nach der Mehrheit hehe


----------

